# نصائح لدراسة واجتياز امتحان إدارة المشاريع pmp



## mmk (16 أغسطس 2011)

*أولاً: قبل أن تبدأ بدراسة الامتحان عليك ان تعلم الآتي:*

الامتحان ليس عملية اختبار عن محتويات الكتاب الرسمي PMBOK فقط!
اعتمادك على خبرتك الحقيقة في إدارة المشاريع وحدها لا تكفي بل يجب صقلها بمنهجية معهد إدارة المشاريع PMI .
عملية أخذ دورة تدريبية لدى مدرب معتمد هو أمر ضروري للغاية وهو من متطلبات قبولك لتقديم الاختبار.
*ثانياً: عند البدء بالدراسة:
*
1- ضع خطة محددة لطريقة الدراسة وألزم نفسك بتحديد موعد للامتحان.

قمت بإعداد مسودة لجدول زمني يساعدك في دراسة المنهج كاملاً بشكل مريح وقسمت فترات الدراسة بحسب العمليات, تم توزيع المدة بناء على احتمالية الأسئلة التي ستأتي في الامتحان والتي هي بحسب الـ PMI :

Initiation 11%

Planning 23%

Executing 27%

Monitoring & Controlling 21%

Closing 18%​





وأيضاً أخذت بالاعتبار أثناء توزيع الأوقات درجة صعوبة كل موضوع (knowledge Area ) .

الخطة عبارة عن ملف بصيغة Microsoft Project 2010ويمكنك التعديل عليها كما تشاء 
حملها من هنــا 
http://reduc.in/717e

2- يجب أن تحل أكبر قدر ممكن من الأسئلة وتنجح فيها وتتأكد من فهمك للإجابات.

3- يجب أن تكون مدركا بشكل تام لكل المخططات والتقارير المستخدمة وما هو سبب استخدامها وما هي النتيجة لها، ولا تكتفي بالفهم فقط .

4- ادرس عمليات ادارة المشروع ال 42 بشكل عامودي واحفظ تسلسلها الموجودة بهذا الجدول فهو يساعدك على الاجابة على الأسئلة التي تحمل طابع What is the next step?

5- استعمل ملف الـ Excel الذي طورته ليساعدك في حفظ مداخل ومخارج العمليات (Inputs , Tools and Techniques and Ouputs).

يمكنك استعمال خاصية الـ Filtering داخل هذا الملف لتصفية النتائج بحسب ما تريد…مثلاً: 
إذا أردت أن تعرف أين تستخدم أداة Analogous Estimating في عمليات إدارة المشاريع, افتح ملف الإكسل, اذهب الى العمود المسمى Tools & techniques واختر Analogous Estimating سيظهر لك أسماء العمليات التي تستخدم فيها هذه الأداة…وهذا ينطبق على بقية الحقول .


حمل الملف من هنـــــــــــا
http://reduc.in/7180



*ثالثاً: أثناء الامتحان:*

1-لا تنفعل إذا رأيت الأسئلة الأولى صعبة أو بعيدة عن ما في ذهنك, هذا أمر عادي جداً , تجاوزها واضغط على علامة Mark.

2-ابتسم وهدي أعصابك فأسوأ ما سيحصل هو أن تقدم الامتحان ثانيةً بنصف السعر.

3- اعمل مسح سريع على الأجوبة وبحسب فهمك للسؤال ستستبعد على الأقل سؤالين تجزم أنهم خاطئين.

4-أبدأ بحل الأسئلة بشكل متسلسل, كأن تبدأ بحل الأسئلة القصيرة تلك التي بطول سطر واحد, وبعدها تنتقل الى الأسئلة الأطول, واترك الأسئلة الطويلة الى الأخير ولا تفكر بها.

5- ستواجه بعض الأسئلة تجد فيها تعقيداً أو تحتمل أكثر من إجابة… وعند التفكير بالإجابة افترض أن الوضع مثالي وغير قابل للتأويل.

6- لو اخترت اللغة العربية كلغة مساعدة أثناء تقديم الامتحان لا تقرأ السؤال بالعربي إلا عند الضرورة القصوى لتجنب تكرار السؤال والتشتت.

7- اسرع في الاجابة عن الأسئلة المباشرة (مثل أسئلة العمليات) كي لا تستنزف وقتك.

8- عند ورود سؤال أشكل عليك جوابه, فكر بمنطقية مطلقة, فستعرف الإجابة لو كان لك خبرة جيدة في ادارة المشاريع.

9- اعرف معاني اختصار الكلمات, فمثلا في الامتحان لا يكتب لك WBS بل يكتب Work Breakdown Structure.

10- حينما تجد في السؤال كلمة MOST Important فاعلم أن هنالك أكثر من إجابة صحيحة وتحتاج أن تفكر بأهم إجابة وهنا يأتي أهمية الخبرة.

11- ستجد أن العديد من الأسئلة فيها إسهاب بغرض تشتيت الذهن, فانتبه لذلك..

12- اثناء استعراضك للأجوبة وشككت بأن هنالك جواباً قد يكون صحيحاً حدده وانتقل واقرأ جميع الإجابات ورشح الأفضل بعد ذلك.

13- الأسئلة التي تتكلم عن المسار الحرج وتسرد لك فترات الأنشطة بالأرقام يجب أن ترسمها على الورق قبل أن تفكر بالإجابة على السؤال.

14- قد تواجه أسئلة تُشعرك أنك اقتربت كثيرا لدخول مستشفى المجانين بسبب وجود جميع الأجوبة الصحيحة وانت تحتار أيهما أصح! لذا عليك لبس قبعة المنطق والمثالية وتكرار قراءة السؤال.

وكقاعدة عامة… لو أشكل عليك إجابة أي سؤال حاول أن تفكر بشكل منطقي.

15- ركز بأن تختار الإجابة الأكثر مثالياً وأخلاقية (Professional Responsibilities).

16- طبعا وقبل كل شيء, استعن بالله أولاً وأحسن النية وأكثر من الدعاء وتوكل على الله.

17- أعيد وأكرر لا تهدر وقتك أثناء الاختبار وحاول الاستفادة من كل ثانية.



*المراجع التي اعتمدت عليها شخصياً في الدراسة:*

* بشكل رئيسي اعتمدت على برنامج ملخصات PMP MindMap (حملــها من هنــا http://pmp.monzerosama.com )

* بالإضافة لامتحانات PMP Fast Track

* كتاب PMBOK, وكتاب PMP Exam Prep

* دروس فيديو Nuggets PMP Certification Series

* امتحانات uCertify

*محاضرات صوتية Hot Topics flashcards for passing the PMP & CAMP

* تمارين من هذا الموقع http://www.brainbok.com



تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق والنجاح



المصدر http://www.MonzerOsama.com/?p=965#ixzz1VBXKTedU


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (2 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع هائل شكرا


----------



## sahoocom (2 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً على مجهودك .


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (2 سبتمبر 2011)

رائع جدا ..... جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابوعمار الشمري (3 سبتمبر 2011)

فعلا عمل متميز ويستحق الاشادة مع تحياتي


----------



## hhmdan (5 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## طلال السعدي (5 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه النصائح القيمة


----------



## mmk (11 سبتمبر 2011)

طلال السعدي,hhmdan, أبو عمار,م.هيثم, عبد الله, shaoocom
أشكر لكم مروركم وتمنياتي لكم بالفائدة والتوفيق


----------



## Engi.Nawwar Turk (11 سبتمبر 2011)

سؤال لو سمحت انا درست هندسةمدنية-ادارة التشييد ليش لدي خبرة عمل هل يشترط لكي أتقدم الى امتحان ال pmp أن تكون لدي خبرة عمل؟


----------



## Eng.S.H (11 سبتمبر 2011)

مجهود رائع ... شكرا لك ..


----------



## بهاءالدين (13 سبتمبر 2011)

انا مهندس ميكانيكا انتاج وخبرتى فى ادراة المشاريع لا تتعدى العام 
لذلك اتمنة من الاخوة الرد على سؤالى هل دراسة ال pmp وامتحانها مرتبط بعدد ساعات عمل 4500 ام لا


----------



## mmk (14 سبتمبر 2011)

أهلا أخي بهاء, نعم يشترط أن تكمل الساعات المطلوبة في إدارة المشاريع
بالتوفيق


----------



## i b r a h i m (18 سبتمبر 2011)

جميل جدا و شكرا لك


----------



## نسر الشرق 1 (17 أكتوبر 2011)

شكر الله لك جهدك وعطائك


----------



## mmk (1 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لمروركم جميعا


----------



## arch_hamada (3 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااا لك


----------



## ايمن حسين (7 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

